# how many yards fabric?



## granny (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone know how many yards of fabric is needed to make a 5'x8' rag rug? It is my first time and I am not sure. Any ideas will be appreciated!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Crocheted? or tied? 

I have no idea, but that info might get the right person to answer.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If it is for a braided rug, I'll look for my book tomorrow. I think it has that info.

But, if anyone else as it, please post.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Progect Length x Project Width = Yards Needed

Yards Needed divided by 4 = Extra fabric Allowance

Yards Needed + Extra Fabric Allowance = Total Project Yards


----------

